# Forum Moving Up Ice Fishing Sale!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's that time of year where the ice fishing forum gets a "bump" up to the top of the forum in anticipation of hard water.

The ice fishing section in the store is expanding and I wanted to pass on some big savings to the members of the site. You won't find this stuff any cheaper anywhere else (compare).

Such as:

Frabill Pro-Thermal Tip Ups (retail $22.99) On Sale for *$11.99*
http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/145

Dave Genz Pro Pack (retail $12.99) On Sale for *$7.99*
http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/287

Ready Rig 34" Ice Rod Case (retail $24.99) On Sale for *$13.49*
http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/286

See all the specials (which will be changing weekly) available until Christmas at the link below. WHILE SUPPLIES LAST.

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/specials.php


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

WOO HOO!!! TTT with the ice fishing forum!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Now that we're back at the top with the IFF, do the specials above still apply?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> Now that we're back at the top with the IFF, do the specials above still apply?


How about this year??
:lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Whoooooooops - my bad.

This one is way expired. :lol:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

but you said.....


----------

